

Tell HN: One Year (365 Days) on Hacker News! - jmonegro

Today is my 365th year on Hacker News! I can't believe it's been a year; I can perfectly remember the day I have signed up and I have visited HN <i>every day</i> for a year.<p>At around 20-40+ times a day, I estimate I've clicked the little orange Y favicon in my bookmarks bar more than 14,000 times.<p>Thank you for an amazing year! I can honestly and proudly say that HN has changed my life.<p>Cheers!
======
Tristan-Leroux
Cool ! I've been using it too for a bit now as my main source of news. This is
probably the website I most visit in a year.

------
jmonegro
I mean day, not year. Hehe.

